# Mississauga Aquarium's 15ft Coral Raceway



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I heard a while back that Mississauga Aquarium had gotten some coral in so I went to check it out last week. Here are a few pics. They have a nice little LPS display tank as you walk in. I met Tom, who I assume was the owner, and had a really nice chat with him about their new saltwater and coral systems. They built the tank about 4 months ago and have corals displayed on a minimalistic rock-scape rather than egg-crate racks, which was a nice change. They didn't have a lot of coral in, and no SPS, but the stuff they had seemed healthy. I didn't check out the whole store as most of it was freshwater, but it seemed like a pretty tidy setup from what I could tell. Tom was super friendly and helpful, it's defintely worth a look if you're passing by!








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I was there a couple days after they set it up and was talking with them about it. They've got a rack of saltwater tanks just opposite to it as well. excited to have another saltwater store in the area.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I sure hope everyone gives them a warm welcome and are patient with their new endeavour.


Never been to the store, don't know the people. But like the idea of more options


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Can someone please post their address? thx


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

teemee said:


> Can someone please post their address? thx


https://www.google.ca/search?q=miss...S&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#fpstate=lie


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

sweet! 

...right in the same plaza with the best BBQ in the city (Holy Smokes BBQ Sammiches...see Rick, the owner, and hope to God he made a batch of his sinful cornbread that day....try their pulled pork, too)


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Patwa said:


> sweet!
> 
> ...right in the same plaza with the best BBQ in the city (Holy Smokes BBQ Sammiches...see Rick, the owner, and hope to God he made a batch of his sinful cornbread that day....try their pulled pork, too)


Good to know!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I was there the past Sunday, very nice and clean shop. The guy that used to work at SUM is now working there 

Also they are building another row of sslt water tanks!

BTW, their discus are insanely nice!


----------

